# Help get me started.



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Alright guys im looking for someone to set me straight I know I could read countless websites but I want to hear from you all. Im really wanting to get into fly fishing.. thing is I need some sort of freaking rosseta stone to translate all this foreign terms I keep seeing lol. To get started however what would you guys suggest. Im not wanting to spend much to begin with, id prefer to stay under hundred cause who knows if ill even get into it. Im looking at a rod and reel combo cabelas has on sale for 44.99 right now.. comes in either a 8'6" or 9' rod in a 5-6-8 line weight options what that means idk.. prefer target fish is well most likely bass etc.. trout if I can find a place that holds them.. it says its pre-spooled with floating line leader and backing.. I guess other then something like this what would you all suggest on things I need etc to get started on my foray into the world of flies. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dryfly (Jul 10, 2010)

Get some hoppers for pond fishing for bass, lots of fun to catch them on top water.


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

Check the book store, 3 to one books ive seen are about fly fishing. Personally I dont fish for flies.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

dstiner86 said:


> Alright guys im looking for someone to set me straight I know I could read countless websites but I want to hear from you all. Im really wanting to get into fly fishing.. thing is I need some sort of freaking rosseta stone to translate all this foreign terms I keep seeing lol. To get started however what would you guys suggest. Im not wanting to spend much to begin with, id prefer to stay under hundred cause who knows if ill even get into it. Im looking at a rod and reel combo cabelas has on sale for 44.99 right now.. comes in either a 8'6" or 9' rod in a 5-6-8 line weight options what that means idk.. prefer target fish is well most likely bass etc.. trout if I can find a place that holds them.. it says its pre-spooled with floating line leader and backing.. I guess other then something like this what would you all suggest on things I need etc to get started on my foray into the world of flies.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That combo will work great man, I would go 9' and either 5 or 6 wt, 6 is was I started with and is a great weight for bass. The best way to learn all the terms is really to get an intro book on fly fishing; I got a cheap used one from a used book store. For bass, wooly buggers and foam top-waters are a blast. Some people will recommend casting lessons, but I just learned (and am still always learning) from watching a ton of youtube videos and, most importantly, practicing.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

A good starter rod is a 5 or 6 ....and at 44 bucks it'll most likely be a slower action which is good to begin with.....Fly Fishing isn't something you learn over night , it is or can be a life long addiction and you'll learn as you go ... Start out with a farm pond if you have access to one and fish for Blue Gills and LM Bass ..... Once you catching fish there hit a small mouth river with some bigger wooly buggers and clouser minnows ...read as much as you can and ask ?? here ....there are many well informed FF here .... I myself fish trout and SMB 99% of the time ..but will hit a farm pond are smaller lake for Blue gills and LMB from time to time ...another thing is start tying fly's as money allows.....buying flys is expensive .....


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys im sure ill have 100 more questions about it once I start..I know last year I found a fly fishing class around here for like 75 bucks.. may have to look back into that. Will definitely try and find a book out there too and spend a couple nights on YouTube and several hours out at a local park fishing their small lakes. By the reviews I read on cabelas website it does seem like it has slower action. But looks like thats a good start for a beginner. Now as for tying flies is it hard? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Lots of information here:

http://howtoflyfish.orvis.com/video-lessons/chapter-one-the-basics-of-fly-fishing


----------



## maumeeriverflies (Feb 11, 2014)

I got started on a Scientific Anglers combo. It comes with rod, reel, 6 or so flies, backing, fly line and leader. Along with a instructional DVD. It was a 7 wt. for bass, I picked it up for $75 on sale at Gander Mountain in Holland 5 or so years ago...

http://buy.scientificanglers.com/fly-fishing-outfits/bass-fly-fishing-outfit-kit.html


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

I recommend this class. it is free but only offered a couple times a year.

http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/t-education.aspx#free


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

So was down near cabelas today and decided to stop in to get a actually visual of the above mentioned rod.. I like to see things before I buy it.. after a talk with the associate there and them willingly ready to price match their website I ended up walking out the doors a few steps closer to fishing on the fly.. and I must say other then in the shoe department I havent ever been impressed with the polaris cabelas customer service.. even in the fishing section when I got handful of stuff to buy I always seemed like a bother to them..but I talked to two of those guys both super friendly informative and actually showed a interest in wanting to truly help me. 

Anyways im sure the questions will keep coming from me here. And just want to say thanks agian for any tips and leads u guys gave me. I knew the people on ogf wouldnt steer me wrong! Now. I just cant wait to get out and try this thing out!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...post/beginning-fly-fishing-fly-tying-workshop
This would be a long way for you to travel but could help if your in the area or feel like making the drive. 
Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Check these guys out www.mohicanflyfishersofohio.com there down that way


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

So little update i guess... havent got to use the rod yet..between graduations and birthday parties lifes been a bit hectic...i did however make me a quick rod tube... however.. I hate to ask this and feel kind of stupid like its an obvious answer.... but well I've never dealt with a 4pc rod.. its not uncommon for me to leave my last lure on and break down my spinning rods before I put them in the trunk...so I guess to get to the point being a 4 pc and that im putting this one in a tube should I take the fly off every time?.. or is it okay to leave the fly on when not and use and broken down?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

You can leave the fly on as long as there's no fabric on the inside of the tube. If there is fabric inside the fly could get snagged on it. Most store bought travel tubes have fabric inside that a fly can get hooked on, I learned the hard way.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Alright thanks! Thats the answer I was kind of hoping for...hard to find fly fishing stuff around me, most Im gonna have to make a drive or order online so I wasn't really wanting to have to keep losing line for little 30 minutes excursions to figure out how to cast with it. Lol. The tube I have is homemade out of pvc with a little foam at the bottom to cushion it..so I guess as long as I know where the fly is I should be good? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

Youtube and the Orvis web site have a ton of videos up on everything from casting to fly tying.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Your rod tube will be fine. Hope you get to use it often


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Im happy to say that i was able to get out today (finally) for around an hour and that after a few failed hook ups I finally caught my first fish on a fly! 








Just a small crappie! But hey for a squeezed in trip to just figure out how to cast I wont complain!.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## maumeeriverflies (Feb 11, 2014)

Very nice!! Practice makes perfect! Or close to perfect... right?


----------

